# Sundown 2-15



## powhunter (Feb 15, 2009)

Got a late start today...Sorry I missed ya jeff..good company throughout the day:

jonnypoach
mr.evil
severine
madroch
2knees
mondeo

Did a bunch of runs with JP, Tim and Carrie....When they left did a bunch of runs with madroch, and finally Pat, and Mike...Beautiful sunny day and some sick lines on temptor..the topcoating of the bumps, and the sun, made some nice bumping!!!!  Left around 5...gonna have to hit it up again tomorrow!!

steveo


----------



## severine (Feb 15, 2009)

*Ski Sundown 2/15/2009*

*Date(s) Skied: *2/15/2009

*Resort or Ski Area: *Ski Sundown, New Hartford, CT

*Conditions: *upper 20s/lower 30s, windy, bluebird, soft & sugary to begin, hero snow as the day wore on

*Trip Report: *Was up way too late last night so I got on the hill later than I planned; I think it was about 10AM when I finally was ready to ski. Found Jeff right away and skied with him. Nor'Easter was good. So was Stinger. Jeff tried the Temptor bumps; I met him at the bottom. I was working on popping a little air off the tops of the whales on the Canyon Run flats. I was also hitting the kicker bump at the bottom of the Exhibition bumps. I didn't dabble with the bumps at all, but I was having fun getting some air today. New experience for me. The worst one was the first attempt which I landed, but I was too far in the backseat and fell backward soon after. It's all good though; no pain, just looked like a fool trying to get back up since I haven't fallen on flat ground for a while.  We took a couple runs down Gunny, which was superb. Best conditions I've found on Gunny yet, and I had my best runs ever. Smoother turns and less scrubbing of speed. Usually, my quads ache when I get to the bottom; that was not the case today. I felt like I could have lapped Gunny all day. In any case, we ended up finding Tim and skiing with him. Jeff had to leave, so I skied a couple runs with Tim. Tim insists he will convert me to bumps yet; I kept saying that I will turn park rat just to spite everyone and be the only non-bumps-skiing AZer at Sundown. :lol: Steve and Jonny found us, so a few more runs with them. Jonny insists that I was getting more air on the Ex kicker than Brian gets.  Each lap (other than on Gunny) involved more popping off whales and hitting that kicker. I think I had to skip the kicker 2, maybe 3, times because of congestion at the bottom of the hill but otherwise, I was making progress. Finally at 1:50, the guys starting splitting up. I had other things to do so I, too, said my farewells. Took my last run of the day down Gunny. 

Today was a breakthrough day. My stance was much tightened up, I felt in control, and I linked my best turns yet. I'm also pretty proud of hitting the kicker, even if it wasn't at high speed and only from outside the bumps.  I'll get it! I wish I could have skied longer today; it was probably my best day yet this season. 

Thanks for letting me join you guys today, even if I kept refusing to join you in the bumps!

ETA: Today is the 1 year anniversary of when I (partially) tore my ACL. I think I've come a long way, even if my knee still aches.


----------



## severine (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks, Brian, for merging the posts. 

Great skiing with you today, Steve!


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 15, 2009)

fun skiing with you guys today! The conditions were great as well. Steve and JP were killing it as usual in the bumps. Carrie was also looking good and getting some nice air every where she could.
I was breaking in the new boots, and I really like them so far. Much more control in the bumps, I also found it much easier to get forward in them. It was really hard to leave with those great conditions but I had a bunch to do around the house this afternoon.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 15, 2009)

I should of stayed and skied since where I was suppose to go today got postponed til tomorrow. Excellent conditions there today and Gunny was probably the best its been all year. Will be back for more next weekend.


----------



## Madroch (Feb 15, 2009)

Another beauty.  Got almost first chair with my wife-- skied til about 10:30 on the blue groomers.  She is in her first year and is making great progress  Back at 12:45 with the kids, a little more of the same.  Than Powhunter for a couple of hours on temptor (caught Tim just as he was leaving again... our timing is off), and than a few more temptor laps with a lurker here who will eventually post.  Cashed out about 4:30-Good day.  I've enjoyed the spring interlude-- but would love a return to some pow-bumps.  We need them.

Legs seem to be in a bit of a mid-season slump.  Quite tired after Wed night bump a thon and feel like lead tonight.  Also have a minor shiner from a little mishap...Will be there Tues. night for sure though.


----------



## severine (Feb 15, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I should of stayed and skied since where I was suppose to go today got postponed til tomorrow. Excellent conditions there today and Gunny was probably the best its been all year. Will be back for more next weekend.


Shoulda, woulda, coulda...didn't. Sorry your appt was rescheduled but there will be plenty more chances this season to get out there and get some!


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks like AZ was well represented throughout the day. We got back from Boston earlier than planned so I got a bunch of stuff done and got a chance to head out after dinner. Got clicked in about 6:50 and skied till 10:15. Took a few solo runs and then met up with 2knees and carbonxshell. Skied with them for a good 90 minutes and picked up johnnypoach along the way for a few runs. After Pat and Johnny split, Mike and I skied Temptor a few more times. He eventually split and I finished the night solo.

The bumps were fantastic. Like the 2knees/powhunter report I got his afternoon inicated, best bumps you could expect outside a snowstorm or spring day. They lit up the guns on Temptor around 9:10. The snow was wet and sticky which slowed things down a bit. The tacky snow was sticking well to the bumps. As the temps drop, the lighter stuff will make it over that. Tomorrow morning would be sick.

Anyway, good session. Felt a little clumsy, but pulled together a good night and tried to get taller with some marginal success. Probably the last week for Temptor bumps. I chatted with Chris Sullivan for a few minutes at the end of the night. Still hoping to get started on Gunbarrel next week. Sounds like it will be more bumps than not, with only 2 1/2 cat's width of groomed on skier's left. Sweet!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 15, 2009)

had a very good afternoon/night myself.  Mondeo was killing it when he was there.  Greg had his speed swerve on for once and johnny was being johnny.  Nice to meet CarbonXshell.  another very good skier.  

gave up fighting with the vid and i'm just posting it as is.  I put a "different" song to it.  lol, like anyone should give a shit at this point.  we only have like 15 hours of video from temptor this year.

cant wait for gunny.  

and hoping for something thursday so i can finally get north again.  its tough to break away from bumps this good.  although, the money line above the kicker was on the right and the money line below was on the left. i never did figure out a good way to just link the whole thing.

vid is uploading now.



here it is although its says 40 minutes till done.


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2009)

2knees said:


> Greg had his speed swerve on for once



Must've been another skinny mofo named Greg there, cuz surly you're not talking about me. I felt all outta sorts most of the time you were there. My last hour was pretty good. Probably more controlled slower skiing, but I think I got the ass out of the back seat a little bit.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> Must've been another skinny mofo named Greg there, cuz surly you're not talking about me. I felt all outta sorts most of the time you were there. My last hour was pretty good. Probably more controlled slower skiing, but I think I got the ass out of the back seat a little bit.





yeah yeah yeah.......You say this all the time.


you were skiing faster today.  That i know.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 16, 2009)

all this talk is killing me.  i want my ski and boot back.  :-(


----------



## bvibert (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice job on the video Pat.  I'm bummed that I wasn't able to make it out, looks like I missed a pretty good time...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 16, 2009)

great stuff guys.  i love watching jonny set off explosions!!!


----------



## carbonXshell (Feb 16, 2009)

I left around 9:15... ended the night on Stinger after the fan guns started cranking... I couldn't take the pin pricks it felt like on my face and not being able to see out my goggles that well. 

It was nice to meet and ski with everyone... also appreciate the encouragement you guys were giving me... I'm a little sore this morning and have a cracked nail but I'll live.

Pat, how many times did you ski Temptor on Sunday, 30? way to stick it out and ski one more run "guys this is my last run" four different times


----------



## 2knees (Feb 16, 2009)

had to be close to 30.  i'm banged up today.


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2009)

2knees said:


>



I can't explain why, but the johnnypoach cameo in the beginning cracks me up every time. :lol:


----------



## powhunter (Feb 16, 2009)

another JP classsic


----------



## Trekchick (Feb 16, 2009)

Where's Carrie in the video?


----------



## severine (Feb 16, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Where's Carrie in the video?


I was long gone before that was started. Another time, I guess.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 16, 2009)

2knees said:


>



I am sorta disappointed my "Aww f***" got music put over it, though. If it was actually picked up by the camera.


----------

